# Duck



## steve bellinger (Jan 4, 2015)

More of these dyed calls. Maple burl, dyed black, sanded back, then red, sanded back. Still needs to be dipped at least one more time. I know some don't like the these dyed pieces, but I kinda think there cool. Have 2 more all most done, and need to do one in green as a special order.( grand daughter) She's been driving us crazy with them. LOL

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2015)

Good looking call Steve! It looks maroon, is that just the pic?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2015)

I like it. Have you tried this technique on a hollow form yet?


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 4, 2015)

Tony in places it looks like maroon, and other places it's red, or black, or even natural.
Scott yes I have done a number of HF's using this technique. Not sure who I seen do it first, but I'm thinking Steve Schlumpf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 4, 2015)

thats one awsome call steve

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 4, 2015)

Way to go Steve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

That's so pretty Steve. I've never been a fan of dyed wood in general but every now and then I see one I like and that's one. Beautiful man, just beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## marsh water (Jan 13, 2015)

I love that call. Color is great. I have tried dyeing wood like that but it always turns out looking like doodoo. Maybe there is a secret to getting it uniform colored but I havent found it. I wanted some dyed black with a second color of yellow. double dyed wood is so good looking. congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## axelsmith1 (Jan 18, 2015)

That's a good looking call! Really like the colors

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ron Davis (Jan 19, 2015)

Great looking call!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice work, Steve!



marsh water said:


> I love that call. Color is great. I have tried dyeing wood like that but it always turns out looking like doodoo. Maybe there is a secret to getting it uniform colored but I havent found it. I wanted some dyed black with a second color of yellow. double dyed wood is so good looking. congrats.



I've had good luck with the alcohol based dye from Craftsupplies. Apply a thinned coat of black then sand it back until most of the black is gone. Apply the secondary color. You can use denatured alcohol in a spray bottle to blend the colors. If you're going for a third color, sand again before applying the third. More than three colors, and you're asking for brown(personal experience). I usually sand lightly after the last color. Avoid shellac as seal coat(personal experience... I didn't think about the alcohol). Also, beware that many of the black dyes are somewhat blue/black... The yellow may end up a little green.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 19, 2015)

Great looking calls in my book, but I'm a big fan of dyeing burl/curl in multiple colors like that. I think Steve Schlumpf was first I was exposed to dyeing wood a single color then Joe Landon for multiple colors, but water based. I learned hands on the alcohol based with Jimmy Clewes, but for me I have better control with water based, especially on larger pieces. Small pieces not as much of an issue keeping lap lines wet is factor for me. 
Sorry Steve, no hijack intended!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Jan 19, 2015)

Well what I use is just ink jet printer refill's. Have tons of it and it seems to work great. I do the black then sand back like Doc says. Then add more color of choice. On this one, after adding the colors, I sanded it a bit to let some of the wood show through. Also to get different shades of the red.


----------

